# Air ride suspension on Autotrail Apache 634l



## satis

Hi Everyone  

Just recently bought an Autotrail apache 634l,Realy pleased with the drive and handling,But something was missing.It was the Air ride suspension,i had previously enjoyed on my former motorhome,After a brief phone call to Air ride uk Nr Honiton Devon,to a very helpful couple Debbie & Graham,Arrangements were made to have the Air ride bellows fitted,We arrived to a very warm reception and kipped down for the night in their yard.In the morning Debbie popped us into Honiton in her car whilst graham got stuck in fitting the air ride suspension,2hours later we were picked up and brought back to base to pick up our motorhome,Graham explained everything i needed to know,We then set off on our journey home,Boy what a different drive,The tail end of the motorhome was not almost down on the axle bumpstops as before,(even though shes a new van)they can sag a lot on the rear end even unladen!! All in all a perfect job and perfect solution for a smoother stiffer ride in your motorhome,Please note we are not associated with air ride uk,Just 2 very pleased customers with the product and the service they gave.
Kind regards Satis


----------



## backaxle

I agree,Graham did some work for me at the Shepton Mallet show,and the van looks and feels much better now.


----------



## brillopad

i think that they are a must have


----------



## Freddiebooks

Sounds Great...

But I haven't got a clue what any of you are talking about.

What is Air Ride ?

How Does it Benefit your motorhome ?

Whats the Cost ?

Do we all need it ?

 

Freddiebooks


----------



## philoaks

Just to agree with previous postings about the benefit of air assist suspension units, and to get a plug in. I have for sale a set of MAD air assist suspension units suitable for a VW T4 based coachbuilt MH!! Just 7 months use. PM for details.


----------



## wakk44

Freddiebooks said:


> Sounds Great...
> 
> But I haven't got a clue what any of you are talking about.
> 
> What is Air Ride ?
> 
> How Does it Benefit your motorhome ?
> 
> Whats the Cost ?
> 
> Do we all need it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Freddiebooks


Air-rides are an upgrade for the rear suspension,and are basically pneumatic air springs that replace the existing suspension.They can be inflated to your desired pressure and improve handling,stability when being overtaken by large vehicles and in high winds.

I have had quite a few accessories fitted but must say this is my favourite one,makes driving a more pleasurable experience,particularly on motorways.Cost is approx £400 fitted,and you can usually get the best price at one of the m/home shows.


----------



## Freddiebooks

Thanks Wakk,

Sounds like a good plan. I was on the M6 near Lancaster on Sunday morning and got hit by a side wind and i honestly thought i was going over. Thankfully i never, but i'm sure my heart stopped for a moment.

Don't suppose they improve fuel consumption ?

FB


----------



## ronboyracer

I TOTALLY AGREE THE AIR RIDE SUSPENSION IS A MUST AND I THINK THE MANUFACTURERS SHOULD FIT THEM AS A STANDARD PIECE OF EQUIPMENT ESPECIALLY ON THOSE VANS WITH A LARGE OVERHANG.
I HAVE HAD ONE FITTED ON MY 2 YR OLD SWIFT 600 S , THE DIFFERENCE WAS AMAZING ,MEMBERS SHOULD CHECK UNDER THERE VAN JUST TO SEE HOW FAR THEY ARE OFF THEIR BUMP STOPS , THE UNITS CAN ALSO BE MOVED AROUND FROM VAN TO VAN WHICH JUSTIFIES THE 600£ .


----------



## Freddiebooks

Does one size fit all with these air ride suspension things ?

And, do you think you could get them second hand from a scrap yard dealer ?


----------



## brillopad

the bags them self are pretty standard, but how they fit to the chassis they are all different ,dennis and no to your question


----------



## Annsman

Satis, how long is your van? I've got a Cheyenne 660 and I am thinking about this, but wondered if it is a "length thing"!

I have noticed the water tank is very low at the back, an inch or two lower than the steadies, would this make a difference to the "ride height" of my van?

Steve


----------



## satis

Hiya Annsman  

My Autotrail Apache Motorhome is around 24ft long,The air ride system would definately benefit your motorhome,You can pump up the system to raise your rear end higher,thus giving your tank more ground clearance,The ride is also much much more smoother and will improve the handling of your vehicle,I wouldnt be without the system on my motorhome,If you read the previous posts you will see most people will agree,Hope this answers all your questions,Kind regards Satis, Steve


----------



## Freddiebooks

So where is the best place to buy these bits online ?

Anyone got any links ?

I've looked at numerous sites, but i'm unsure. Would i be right in thinking Air Ride is not a trade name.

Thanks

Freddiebooks


----------



## philoaks

Freddiebooks said:


> So where is the best place to buy these bits online ?
> 
> Anyone got any links ?
> 
> I've looked at numerous sites, but i'm unsure. Would i be right in thinking Air Ride is not a trade name.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Freddiebooks


http://www.airide.co.uk/


----------



## Tucano

Martin,
There is a good article about suspension, springs, torsion bars and air suspension in the Dec 2008 edition of MMM magazine, page 173.
Regards,
Norman


----------



## Chudders

I have an Autotrail Cheyenne 696 on a Ducato Maxi Chassis. Just spoke to Air Ride people at Honiton and charge £480 inc installation and VAT. Very helpful and I will get it done. BUT interestingly also spoke to SV Tech who will upgrade the max weight to 4100 Kg,s with the system assuming tyres are correct with load index of at least 113 which they are.
May well do that as well. I,m already plated at 3,850 Kg,s
Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Google < airide for motorhomes>

dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Air ride ar so good that they have been fitted to several Autocruise Starseekers after a manufacturers recall

Dave P


----------



## MattRS

Chudders said:


> I have an Autotrail Cheyenne 696 on a Ducato Maxi Chassis. Just spoke to Air Ride people at Honiton and charge £480 inc installation and VAT. Very helpful and I will get it done. BUT interestingly also spoke to SV Tech who will upgrade the max weight to 4100 Kg,s with the system assuming tyres are correct with load index of at least 113 which they are.
> May well do that as well. I,m already plated at 3,850 Kg,s
> Dave


Hi - i'm running a 2006 Cheyenne 696G and am having the Airide system fitted in a couple of weeks at Honiton. I've seen a few posts recently on SV Tech, and was interested to know what they've quoted you for uprating to 4100kg - I hear it's all done by post ?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Chudders

Matt, My air ride is being fitted tomorrow. They are coming to me in Cornwall. I have spoken to SV Tech and verbally given them the information they require and they will then need confirmation of the air ride installation with a letter or copy invoice etc. They say they will then be able to upgrade to 4100 Kg,s It is done by post if they know the vehicle which includes majority of mainline well known motorhomes.
They charge £200 plus VAT.
Will let you know what I think of it after tomorrow.
Regads, dave


----------



## Chudders

As they promised , I had my Air Ride fitted today at my home town. Very efficient and very nice people to deal with. Took a couple of hours I guess, may be less. Full instructions given after fitting and then I went for a short test drive. What a difference it has made. Nothing like as much rolling on bends. Pressure is about 40 PSI but may lower it a little.
Now I have sent off the details to SV Tech for a weight upgrade. Will let you know what happens and how long it takes.
Would certainly recommend
Regards, Dave

One week later SV Tech upgraded and I have recieved cert. and plate. now 4100 Kg,s All very efficient


----------



## MattRS

Quick update - 

Had my Airide fitted by Graham at his yard in Honiton on Friday 20th Feb. We've since put another 750 miles on running around Cornwall and Devon for a week and the difference is superb.

It's so much more stable than before in sidewinds and when passing trucks - and we seemed to be using levelling blocks less on sites during the week too..

Great company, superb service - even got a cup of tea from Graham as we arrived, and then spent the night hooked up on his yard.

Excellent !

Matt


----------



## zulurita

Matt

Is your Auto Trail a new style fiat?

I did have Airide on the previous mh but haven't had it fitted on my new Fiat as I thought it wouldn't need it due to the new chassis.


----------



## MattRS

Rita,

No, it's a 2006 plate - one of the last of the old shape cabs...

Rgds

Matt



zulurita said:


> Matt
> 
> Is your Auto Trail a new style fiat?
> 
> I did have Airide on the previous mh but haven't had it fitted on my new Fiat as I thought it wouldn't need it due to the new chassis.


----------



## zulurita

Thanks


----------

